# Red Witch debut Seven Sisters pedals!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

NAMM 2011: Red Witch debut Seven Sisters pedals | MusicRadar.com

NAMM 2011 PRESS RELEASE: Offering artist-quality at an entry level price ($129.99 each), each pedal has its own charging circuit built into the device - just attach any DC adapter between 9 and 18 volts to it, let it charge over night and the pedal will be good for 1-2 weeks worth of gigging. No more dead 9 volt batteries, no more nasty ground loops from daisy chained power supplies.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In principle, it's a good idea, but the business decision to stick with two controls (Holy 1978 MXR, Batman!) strikes me as limiting, given how much control contemporary players expect to have. Heck, even when it comes to fuzzes, people expect more than 2 knobs.

So, the rechargability is nice, the small package is nice, but will it be enough? Not sure.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

mhammer said:


> In principle, it's a good idea, but the business decision to stick with two controls (Holy 1978 MXR, Batman!) strikes me as limiting, given how much control contemporary players expect to have. Heck, even when it comes to fuzzes, people expect more than 2 knobs.
> 
> So, the rechargability is nice, the small package is nice, but will it be enough? Not sure.


I really love the rechargability idea and I for one love simple pedals that don't have to many knobs. Sometimes too much versialty is bad cause remembering the positions of each knob is a pain


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't really see any info on this, but if you have to charge each one individually, that's a huge pain in the butt. If you can plug in a daisy chain to a single 9v supply and let them all power up at once, then that's a lot more handy.

I don't really see why you couldn't do it though, so maybe it's a moot point.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Check THESE puppies out. Judging from the packaging, they have no battery either. Just stumbled onto them in the new issue of GP. Holy shmegeggie, Batman!!
TC Electronic | TonePrints


----------



## mattjg87 (Feb 14, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Don't really see any info on this, but if you have to charge each one individually, that's a huge pain in the butt. If you can plug in a daisy chain to a single 9v supply and let them all power up at once, then that's a lot more handy.
> 
> I don't really see why you couldn't do it though, so maybe it's a moot point.


The Seven Sisters can be charged and powered for use with a daisy chain just like any other pedal. they will charge their internal battery (even while being used) and then when the battery if fully charged it will turn off the charging function leaving the battery fully charged and ready to use when required while then using power via the power supply.


----------

